

Ask HN: What should I read about turning a good product into a success? - brlewis

I see a lot of HN articles about building a good product.  That's only a fraction of the path to success.  What good articles are out there for advice on completing the rest of the journey?
======
brlewis
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2257108> about the distance between a
good product and success.

------
mindcrime
Not an article, but how about this book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/0976470705)

~~~
brlewis
Wow, impressively positive reviews. I'll have to read it.

